
Warp, New VPN Service from CloudFlare - valentinvieriu
https://warp.plus/9XgWT
======
sawaruna
Prior post -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21070321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21070321)

~~~
valentinvieriu
Fair point. Somehow I've missed that.

~~~
cynix
Or, more likely, you just wanted to get some referral bonus.

